# Gem City 2022 | Whos going



## SteelyTheCuber (Dec 21, 2021)

So Gem City 2022 is going to be my first competition I'll ever go to, I was just wondering who else on the forums is going?


----------



## DynaXT (Dec 21, 2021)

Nah, bit too far for me. But I do have some advice: Don't worry about anything, nerves will screw up everything. My first comp was a few days ago and I got times 10 seconds slower than normal on 4x4 because of that (I did also get double parity on both solves but I like to blame myself for no reason at all.)


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 23, 2021)

way too far for me


----------

